# Hartville Ohio show



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 15, 2021)

This one is coming up in about a month


----------



## Herman (Aug 15, 2021)

Always a good meet !


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 18, 2021)

The Bicycle Heaven swap is this weekend AUG 21 and 22  2021   Does anyone have Dans tell number the Whizzer man   my number is 412 716 4956 Craig   i have a guy selling motors and Whiz stuff


----------



## JOEL (Aug 21, 2021)

How many vendors come to this? How is the flea market?


----------



## BICYCLE HEAVEN (Aug 29, 2021)

I will be going,,and looking for BMX parts and bikes and 1890s bikes,,,,,,its a great time very very nice flea market with a nice parking lot,,its indoors and outdoor event ,,,nice hotel right in the same lot ,,,,great time


----------

